# You’ll be fox hunting and blowing a trumpet out your ass



## Necsus

Eh... Ecco subito un'altra curiosa espressione di cui francamente mi sfugge il significato. Qualcuno mi può aiutare a capire?

GARETH: I should’ve been saving for a flat. My own place.
DAVEY: Oh. Remember the land owning clauses. Next thing you know, *you’ll be fox hunting and blowing a trumpet out your ass*.
GARETH: Ain’t that the dream.

Grazie!


----------



## Tunalagatta

Ciao,

contesto, il tuo tentativo, ecc ecc? Chi sono Gareth e Davy?


----------



## Gianfry

Necsus, mi meraviglio di te!


----------



## Necsus

Eh, hai ragione, Tuna. Evidentemente ho perso un po' la mano col forum... Ho dato per scontato che chi leggeva questo thread avesse letto anche il precedente sugli stessi personaggi: Midland to brave. Il contesto è lo stesso, essendo la scena immediatamente successiva.
Per quanto riguarda il _tentativo_, mi sembrerebbe abbastanza improduttivo che io traduca letteralmente la frase. 

@Gianfry: ciao! io mi meraviglio di altro, ma così va il mondo...


----------



## Tegs

Vuole comprare un apartamento, l'amico allora dice più o meno che quando comprerà quest'apartamento, sarà uno dei richi e si comporterà come i snob. Andrà alla caccia, e suonerà simultaneamente la tromba col culo  Prende per il culo lo stile di vita snob in Inghilterra...


----------



## aefrizzo

Tegs said:


> Vuole comprare un apartamento, l'amico allora dice più o meno che quando comprerà quest'apartamento, sarà uno dei richi e si comporterà come i snob. Andrà alla caccia, e suonerà simultaneamente la tromba col culo  Prende per il culo lo stile di vita snob in Inghilterra...



C'entra solo in parte, ma dovrei procurarmi un'autorevole traduzione inglese  di Dante per saperlo?
*Ed elli avea del **cul fatto trombetta, *(più o meno)*.** Inferno*. Niente emoticon prego, è poesia.
Lo tradurreste come nel titolo del thread


----------



## Necsus

Ah, thank you, Tegs! I never would have guessed that meaning...


----------



## Gianfry

aefrizzo, non è proprio la stessa cosa. Qui si parla di una trombetta vera, in Dante era una metafora


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Necsus

-"Farai/praticherai la caccia alla volpe suonando la tromba col  culo."
- È il mio sogno."

  

P.s. Ma non si usava il corno???


----------



## Gianfry

Matrap said:


> - È il mio sogno."


In realtà, a meno che tu non lo intenda in maniera ironica, il testo originale dice il contrario: "Non è quello il mio sogno".


----------



## giovannino

> Oh. Remember the land owning clauses



Non dovrebbe essere "classes"?


----------



## Matrap

Certo Gianfry in maniera ironica ovviamente!!!


----------



## Gianfry

Matrap said:


> Certo Gianfry in maniera ironica ovviamente!!!



Sai, ognuno ha i suoi gusti, quindi è sempre bene precisare


----------



## Tegs

aefrizzo said:


> C'entra solo in parte, ma dovrei procurarmi un'autorevole traduzione inglese  di Dante per saperlo?
> *Ed elli avea del **cul fatto trombetta, *(più o meno)*.** Inferno*. Niente emoticon prego, è poesia. Haha!
> Lo tradurreste come nel titolo del thread



Forse sarebbe un po' come il titolo, ma senza la parte "you'll be fox hunting". Si potrebbe usare quello come base per la traduzione italiana del thread? Tipo "andrai alla caccia e del cul farai trombetta"? O non andrebbe bene?

PS Giovannino ha ragione - dovrebbe essere 'classes' nell'inglese originale.


----------



## Teerex51

Per me manca un punto interrogativo. _Ain't that the dream?
Non è un sogno?_


----------



## Necsus

@aefrizzo: QUI puoi trovare la traduzione della Commedia, che in questo caso dovrebbe essere: "And he had made a trumpet of his rump". 

@matrap: la traduzione è abbastanza chiara, è il significato che  non lo è, almeno per me! Che vuol dire 'suonare il corno (direi proprio di sì) con il culo'? Quello che spiegava prima Tegs?

@Gianfry: sono d'accordo, avevo previsto "non ci tengo particolarmente", visto che la battuta è fuori campo e l'ironia non avrebbe il supporto dell'espressione dell'attore. 

Le battute che riporto sono quelle della lista dialoghi originale (copiaincolla), ma certo i refusi sono sempre possibili...


----------



## aefrizzo

Gianfry said:


> aefrizzo, non è proprio la stessa cosa. Qui si parla di una trombetta vera, in Dante era una metafora


Sì,certo, in questo caso non occorre un trombetta *vera*. Sono curioso però e in attesa di una traduzione magistrale (forse Tegs ce l'ha in biblioteca)) accetterei un traduzione moderna. Va bene così, comunque.Ciao.


----------



## Tegs

Necsus said:


> @aefrizzo: QUI puoi trovare la traduzione della Commedia, che in questo caso dovrebbe essere: "And he had made a trumpet of his rump".
> 
> @matrap: la traduzione è abbastanza chiara, è il significato che  non lo è, almeno per me! Che vuol dire 'suonare il corno (direi proprio di sì) con il culo'? Quello che spiegava prima Tegs?



Ahaa! Non avevo capito bene l'italiano di Dante, adesso l'italiano di Necsus me lo rende più chiaro  He made a trumpet of his rump is _not _the same thing as "blowing a trumpet out of your ass" che è proprio suonare la tromba col culo...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Giovannino! Nonostante la scarsità del mio inglese, mi pare proprio che Hoskins dica chiaramente 'clauses'...


----------



## Matrap

> @matrap: la traduzione è abbastanza chiara, è il significato che  non lo  è, almeno per me! Che vuol dire 'suonare il corno (direi proprio di sì)  con il culo'? Quello che spiegava prima Tegs?



Esatto Nec. Credo che la spiegazione data da Tegs inquadri il tutto...


----------



## Necsus

A me però permangono dei dubbi sul fatto che traducendola letteralmente in italiano si trasmetta quel significato...


----------



## aefrizzo

Necsus said:


> @aefrizzo: QUI puoi trovare la traduzione della Commedia, che in questo caso dovrebbe essere: "And he had made a trumpet of his rump".
> .


Grazie, *Necsus*, è la prima volta che leggo Dante in Inglese


----------



## GavinW

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Giovannino! Nonostante la scarsità del mio inglese, mi pare proprio che Hoskins dica chiaramente 'clauses'...



In that case it would be a malapropism, ie a kind of "pun" (whether intentional or unintentional is unimportant, the effect would be evidently humorous). This would indicate that Bob H's character is not highly educated, or else is deliberately playing down his verbal skills for comic effect.


----------



## Necsus

Scusate, ma a questo punto vorrei sapere come tradurreste "Remember the land owning clauses/classes", perché immagino che sia utile per capire la seconda parte della frase, quella in oggetto. "Le clausole/classi dei proprietari terrieri"? Però in realtà si parla di un appartamento, non di un terreno...


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Scusate, ma a questo punto vorrei sapere come tradurreste "Remember the land owning clauses/classes", perché immagino che sia utile per capire la seconda parte della frase, quella in oggetto. "Le clausole/classi dei proprietari terrieri"? Però in realtà si parla di un appartamento, non di un terreno...


Essendo Bob Hoskins londinese (e parla con un fortissimo accento Cockney, quando ci si mette), è più che probabile che la sua pronuncia ti abbia portato a credere che abbia detto_ clauses_ e non _classes_ (me la sto ripetendo mentalmente, con accento Cockney, non con accento Estuary English, tengo a precisare)...

Concordo con Tegs, questo commento è snobismo (diciamo "inverted snobbery") allo stato puro: evidentemente associa i proprietari terrieri alla borghesia ed è la borghesia che compra (in questo caso) appartamenti, per come la vede lui.


----------



## rrose17

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Giovannino! Nonostante la scarsità del mio inglese, mi pare proprio che Hoskins dica chiaramente 'clauses'...


Then I would guess, even without hearing the actual audio, that he's doing an intentionally bad imitation of an upper class accent...the uppah clauses...


----------



## london calling

rrose17 said:


> Then I would guess, even without hearing the actual audio, that he's doing an intentionally bad imitation of an upper class accent...the uppah clauses...


That is also possible (as is the Cockney thing I mentioned).


----------



## Necsus

rrose17 said:


> Then I would guess, even without hearing the actual audio, that he's doing an intentionally bad imitation of an upper class accent...the uppah clauses...


Probabilmente è così, perché alle mie orecchie straniere la parola suona proprio 'klàusis'.
Thanksss, rrrose!


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> Probabilmente è così, perché alle mie orecchie straniere la parola suona proprio 'klàusis'.



Allora non è _clauses, _che si pronuncia /klɔːzɪz/: link


----------



## Necsus

giovannino said:


> Allora non è _clauses, _che si pronuncia /klɔːzɪz/: link


Sì, proprio per questo dicevo che probabilmente ha ragione chi dice che è una distorsione.


----------

